# Real World Star Arrested in Wilmington MA



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

*Taken from the Inside Track Boston Herald 2/14/06:*

*What Road Rules?* 
Reality TV guy *David Burns* failed a Road Rules Challenge in Wilmington the other day when the men in blue arrested him for driving with a revoked license, an expired registration and no car insurance!

The Wakefield res, whose big claim to fame was his stint on *MTV*'s "Real World: Seattle" and then on "Road Rules Challenge," was arrested Friday morning and sent immediately to Woburn District Court.

David's license was revoked in Massachusetts after he broke the Road Rules in another state, according to his driving record.

A police spokesman told the Track that Burns, who hails from Charlestown, was arraigned on charges and given a court date. Which is what they do in the judicial Real World!


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

Didn't another "Real World" star get arrested in Newton a while back?


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

DANIPD said:


> Didn't another "Real World" star get arrested in Newton a while back?


Donell from Road Rules South Pacific was arrested at Lasell College a few years ago......


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

He actually did some time too, I wonder if this guy will do time or not. What are the exact penalties for driving after suspension and no insurance?



soxrock75 said:


> Donell from Road Rules South Pacific was arrested at Lasell College a few years ago......


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

TopCop24 said:


> He actually did some time too, I wonder if this guy will do time or not. What are the exact penalties for driving after suspension and no insurance?


a tour of Woburn Court


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

A guest appearance on a new reality show "Trial Court....Life in the Judicial System"


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

While Donnell spent the weekend locked up, he told an officer that it was ok.... because he was studying a new acting role that happened to be a prisoner in some MTV production and that it would be a good experience. There is a thread somewhere on here about Donnell. 

That David Burns guy has two different colored eyes and was in love with the production manager Kira.... 

....just some tidbits of useless Real World info


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

Woburn DC has only has two judicial outcomes:
CWOF
Dismiss
The only person who ever feels like the A-hole is the PO enforcing the law.


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

MSP75 said:


> Woburn DC has only has two judicial outcomes:
> CWOF
> Dismiss
> The only person who ever feels like the A-hole is the PO enforcing the law.


:L: :L:

Half the time it's not even worth the arrest. I had a foot pursuit from a MV stop. The guy ended up being suspended. They CWOFed the OAS even with 13 prior OAS charges. They gave him the CWOF due to the fact that he has a job and he doesn't want to loose it.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

MSP75 said:


> Woburn DC has only has two judicial outcomes:
> CWOF
> Dismiss
> The only person who ever feels like the A-hole is the PO enforcing the law.


Sounds like every court in this great state. I was dealing with a nit wit the other night. Had two separate charges 2 years apart for possession of a firearm. Can you guess what the out come was on both. You guessed it Dismissed. He did 28 days for a reduced charge of carrying a dangerous weapon. Worcester Dist court. :roll: 
I am sure at some point I will read how he killed someone and the next line will be. " he was a good boy trying to make a better life so he can support his 12 babies and 12 babies mommas.


----------

